# took it in for MPG issue



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

for those of you who hate reading about MPG posts, don't read this................. after finally snapping at 20-21 MPG on freeway driving ONLY, i had enough. something must be up with my car. i couldn't do anymore to get it to do better. 70-75 mph with steady throttle useage, short shifting (M6)very little hills where i live, and 93 octane top brand gas. nothing has made any difference. i took it in and they told me that they probabaly wouldnt find anything wrong as no codes have been thrown and that some engines just are not as efficient as others. bull****!!!!!! please. 5 mpg less than what they say is the average highway mpg is rediculous. something is wrong. if they can't find anything, i will be getting pontian rep down there. this is stupid and can't be right.


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

Man I feel for you.....It may help you to know that HotRodGuy got 25.5 cruising at 95mph. http://wideopentraveler.************/

Also a few dumb suggestions....Tire pressure, Speedo calibration, and last but not least.....wax the damn thing :lol: 

Take care mi amigo......Gpr1200r


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks buddy. yeah, i tried all that. what are you getting highway only?


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

One thing would do is dyno it see if it not running up to spec 

Also what are you using to get these figures ? The cars computer may be off.
But I think it is runing to rich. It might just be the heat, ls2 hate the heat.Try some fuel injector cleaner check the timing. But if you are babying it like you say somthing is really wrong!


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

enjracing said:


> for those of you who hate reading about MPG posts, don't read this................. after finally snapping at 20-21 MPG on freeway driving ONLY, i had enough. something must be up with my car. i couldn't do anymore to get it to do better. 70-75 mph with steady throttle useage, short shifting (M6)very little hills where i live, and 93 octane top brand gas. nothing has made any difference. i took it in and they told me that they probabaly wouldnt find anything wrong as no codes have been thrown and that some engines just are not as efficient as others. bull****!!!!!! please. 5 mpg less than what they say is the average highway mpg is rediculous. something is wrong. if they can't find anything, i will be getting pontian rep down there. this is stupid and can't be right.


How many miles you got on that thing? It seems like I never got 22-23 until I had at least a couple grand on her. The last few tanks I've gotten between 16-18 if that makes you feel any better. But it wasn't because of an engine problem...it was a foot problem :rofl: 

Good luck getting them to jump through hoops to fix your 400 HP car that won't get over 21 MPG too :cheers 

Gerry


----------



## PontiacGuy (Apr 22, 2006)

Average around 24 MPG open highway for me. And mid to high teens around town. Its hot down here this summer and I only have 3500 miles on the car, so it seems about right.

Make sure that you measure it the old-fashioned way, the fuel usage and milage numbers on my computer display are way off.


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

enjracing said:


> thanks buddy. yeah, i tried all that. what are you getting highway only?


Hey bro.....I'm not even broken in yet at 280 miles so I will have to post up at a later date. I posted HotRods info because he is at 10k miles but did note that his MPG improved at higher MPH. Also as a former service manager/machinist I have to put in my 2 cents as it is entirely possible that your motor is very tight. Meaning that given the max and min tolerances for any given component, your engine falls in the minimum catagory, your engine would therefore be considered tight (more friction,less mpg) although it falls within acceptable standards at inspection.(The important question here is what are the qualifications of the inspector??) Although I am not a GM inspector I am sure there are many more qualified persons here that can expound on this topic.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Straight from the Pontiac website:

*Actual mileage may vary with driving conditions*--*use for comparisons only*.

With a tune I still only get around 22/23 mpg average so I really don't know why you are still complaining about the gas mileage. If your car is not throwing any codes you're more or less wasting you time by calling a Pontiac rep. Go get it tuned and see what happens then because it's true that these cars are tuned rich from the factory. 

Now what are you going to do if you don't get any cooperation from GM about this? Because according to the statement above from their website they don't have to do anything... period!


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

I drive the LS1, so I know there is a small difference in the estimated mpg, but I just took a round trip from Dallas to Phoenix and I got 27.4 mpg for the trip while cruising between 80-85. But with regular daily driving I get about 22-23 even with mostly highway driving. I just can't believe that your 6.0 litre 400 horsepower muscle car ONLY gets 21 mpg. Maybe you should trade your GOAT for a Cobalt...I'm sure that you could squeeze 30 mpg out of that. I hear that the Civic hybrid is pretty nice too.:lol:


----------



## chrisGTO (Nov 26, 2005)

enjracing, it's to bad the car doesnt come with a tissue holder, so i have a plan, how about you sell me your car, tell me how much. Hell, i'd drive the damn thing without crying if it only got 10mpg, so PM me and let me know. I'd be glad to take her off your hands. :rofl:


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

How many miles do you have. After 10,000 miles it gets better. I have an 04 with the LS1. I got 27.2mpg on a 400 mile trip. However now I'm back in town, and I'm getting 12.7mpg. Ouch. Oh yeah, did I mention that I need new tires at 13,000 miles. I think I should take mine in, because tires should deinitely not wear out that fast.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

all **** talkers can blow me. the car has 5,000 miles on it. the bottom end will be loose enough now to at least get decent mileage. there is a problem. bottom line. like i said, if you don't want to hear about it, dont read it, and shut up. anyone with any class that has constructive ideas, i welcome your replies.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

enjracing said:


> all **** talkers can blow me. the car has 5,000 miles on it. the bottom end will be loose enough now to at least get decent mileage. there is a problem. bottom line. like i said, if you don't want to hear about it, dont read it, and shut up. anyone with any class that has constructive ideas, i welcome your replies.



Dude, you know I have no problem with you first and foremost- but your mileage is no different than the rest of us from what you say. Yes, some people hit "optimum" conditions and do better, but that is the exception, not the norm. SAying there is a problem with the car is not going to get anything done. As long as there are no codes, the dealer can't do anything about it. The only one who can is a good tuner with a dyno- they can optimize your A/F ratio for better performance and/or economy. I wish you luck, but I kind of think you are pissing in the wind with this one.
Joe


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

Maybe you should just sell your car. Check the Pontiac website. The M6 is rated at 17/25**.

**Actual mileage may vary with driving conditions - use for comparisons only.

You say that you drive only on the highway? Are you trying to tell me that you back out of your garage and on to the highway, and once you hit the highway, you don't have to accelerate? And when you exit the highway you just roll into a parking space? Why did you even buy a GTO? The rest of us are out there DRIVING our cars, not crying about 2-3 mpg. That 2-3 mpg that you are not getting has cost you less than $100 since you bought the car...And I'm sure that GM REALLY cares that you only get 20-21 mpg. If there are no codes saying that something is wrong, how can YOU prove there is? Driving a GTO a bitching about fuel economy is not the smartest thing you have ever done.


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

You're insane guy!!! INSANE you're getting 21-22MPG on a 400HP *6.0* litre V8 muscle car. What the hell do you expect, seriously! I mean what do you think 93-98 vipers get for gas mileage, how about SRT10, MY FREAKIN ACCORD w/ a 4 banger averaged 27-28 MPG...I think the EPA rating was like 33, damn I must have got one over on the pontiac dealer I traded that lemon into for my GOAT, the gas mileage was off by 5 MPG sheesh THERE HAD to be SOMETHING wrong with it!!! You have a car that doesn't have to be even nudged to get movin, looks awesome, is rare, and has a vette engine...All those MPG statements are BS


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

enjracing said:


> all **** talkers can blow me. the car has 5,000 miles on it. the bottom end will be loose enough now to at least get decent mileage. there is a problem. bottom line. like i said, if you don't want to hear about it, dont read it, and shut up. anyone with any class that has constructive ideas, i welcome your replies.


I think everyone needs to relax. Nothing wrong with wanting to have power and good mileage. It may be a little unreasonable to expect GM to do anything about a 400 HP car that's getting over 20 MPG on the highway, though. I'm afraid the service manager is going to laugh at you.

That said, I'm one of the ones that has been getting good mileage on the highway (24-25mpg). However, the wife and I took a road trip to Richmond the other weekend; 90 miles all Interstate, and I only got 22 mpg. It was 95 degrees, and we were running the a/c, so I was OK with it. 

Funny, I filled up the other morning before coming to work, picked up a friend, and did my usual conservation coming down the mountain, by coasting. (I did have to drive up the mountain as well). When I got to work, which included going trough 20+ traffic lights, most of which I hit green, I was averaging 29mpg. Unbelievable. 

By the time I got home, and dealt with rush hour traffic through that same 20+ light stretch, I was at 22 mpg, so I lost a lot in the stop and go.


----------



## 4wheelin (Apr 15, 2006)

When I first bought my car ('05 6spd w/ 1300 miles) I drove 1700 miles to get it home. Over all I got anywhere from 26 to 28 mpg doing an average of 85 mph with the a/c on. Since i've had it home, I don't think I've gotten over 16 mpg (mostly short trips and can't get away from the throttle!). 

I've come to the conclusion that you must have all the correct elements to get optimal mpg and it's just not worth worrying about... or you won't enjoy the car.

My car is killing me on gas because I get the kids in it to go for a ride just to hear the exhaust rumble...not a reason in the world to go anywhere!

But I love my car. May sell it tomorrow but I'm going to enjoy it while I have it.

Good luck and hope you find peace with your dilemma.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

My friend bought a Vibe. His brother works for GM so he got the family discount etc. Needless to say he was pissed when he got significantly less mpg than posted, and let his brother know it. 

his commute is from his apt in manhattan to his cabin in phonecia, mostly highway. His V6 mustang 5 spd got better MPG, and i believe the vibe was listed as getting better mpg. 

He bought the pontiac to help his brother. needless to say, he will speak with his $$ when he buys a non gm car for his next car.

I believe you have a valid complaint because you purchased the car believing you would get something close to what is advertised, and close to what others are getting. Valid complaint yes. Getting results from GM - next to impossible.


----------



## Russ Schaeffer (Jun 3, 2006)

Roll up the windows, turn everything off, air your tires up hard and set the cruise at 55 and you'll get better numbers. Otherwise just enjoy the ride.

Thanx,
Russ


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Tom said:


> My friend bought a Vibe. His brother works for GM so he got the family discount etc. Needless to say he was pissed when he got significantly less mpg than posted, and let his brother know it.
> 
> his commute is from his apt in manhattan to his cabin in phonecia, mostly highway. His V6 mustang 5 spd got better MPG, and i believe the vibe was listed as getting better mpg.
> 
> ...



Wow this is really suprising, a reply from Tom that bashes GM.


----------



## Pat1USMC (Feb 5, 2006)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with having the car checked out. You paid a lot of money for this car and if its not performing correctly and costing you money, it sure as hell is your right to get it fixed.
21mpg is not right. Cruising on the highway, I never get less than 25mpg. 
Good luck, keep us informed, and ignore the rest of the idiots. Imagine what they'd do if they found out their car only made 395 hp.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I got 23-24 on the highway with mine and 17 around town. If I had been trying to get the highest mileage I could and only got the mileage you say you did I'd be pissed too. 

I have a couple of question for you. 
First, are you using the trip computer to calculate your mileage? If you are stop and do a real calculation. If you come up with a different number that may solve the problem.
Second, the EPA highway test loop is conducted on a car using the following guidelines. 1) The car is fully warmed up. 2) The car is basically at the entrance to the expressway, so if you are driving a couple of miles before or after you get fuel your mileage will be lower. 3) the car is driven at 55 mph in the highest gear without the AC on and the temperature is 72 degrees. 4) There is only moderate hills simulated, and the effects of altitude are not included. 5) There is no compensation for the effects of wind other than a loading of the dyno for the effects of aerodynamic drag, if it's windy you will get less mileage. 6) There isn't any weight compensation for passengers and luggage. 

IMO you shouldn't be mad at GM, but the EPA for not adjusting their test to reflect more real world conditions. 
Pontiac/ GM will tell you real world mileage will vary depending on driving habits, type of fuel (Your not using regular ??????), and enviromental conditions. This, for all the GM bashers, is the same thing Honda, Toyota and Mercedes tells their customers that complain about mileage.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

fergyflyer said:


> I got 23-24 on the highway with mine and 17 around town. If I had been trying to get the highest mileage I could and only got the mileage you say you did I'd be pissed too.
> 
> I have a couple of question for you.
> First, are you using the trip computer to calculate your mileage? If you are stop and do a real calculation. If you come up with a different number that may solve the problem.
> ...



Good post:agree :agree


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

firstly, i appreciate the "grown-up" gto owners on here that have been helpful and polite. secondly, my gripe is not what the mileage is, but how much less it is than what pontiac claims. there is a huge difference between 20 and 25 highway. im sorry, but there is. it would be one thing if i was flying onto the freeways full throttle, blasting through the gears and then cruising at 85-90. then, i would be happy with 20 highway. i actually got 21 today. do you know what it took to get that? it took short shifting, skipping gears, steady throttle, and going 70mph. i only use the damn a/c half the time to see what i can get. i live in a pretty flat area too, so i can't blame the hills! the only thing that i can hope for is that i live in the humid and hot south of charlotte, nc and my mileage should be much better in the less humid and cooler temps. but serioulsy, i'm not angered at the mileage as much as i'm pissed at the false claims. i'm getting A4 highway mileage. not acceptable. and for you pricks thsat keep telling me to get over it and be happt that i'm getting even 20 with a 400 hp car................your missing the point here. conclusion............i picked up my car today and they say they dont know what is up, but admitted that i should be doing better mpg. there are to many of you out there getting 24-27. bottom line. next step? local rep and then a tune if nothing can be done. like i said though at the beggining.........if i offend you with my gripes, don't read them and definetely don't respond!!!!!!


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

First of all, most cars don't get quite the MPG that the manufacturer say. I'm getting 12.9mpg city, which isn't even close to what the manufacturer say. I'm sick of all the negative ass people on this forum. This will be my last post. I'm going back to Corvette forum where there are a bunch of decent guys. I'll be back in a Vette soon enough anyway. No offense to the good guys on this forum, but there just aren't enough of you. Later. And Enjracing, Enjoy your Prius Hybrid when you get it, but it won't get the manufacturers rated mileage either.
:shutme


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

enjracing said:


> all **** talkers can blow me. the car has 5,000 miles on it. the bottom end will be loose enough now to at least get decent mileage. there is a problem. bottom line. like i said, if you don't want to hear about it, dont read it, and shut up. anyone with any class that has constructive ideas, i welcome your replies.


your a jackass


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

like i said. blow me dude.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Everybody, let's try to get back on track here. All the name calling is starting to get out of hand. Enjracing, I really haven't seen anybody disrespect you to the point of calling them dicks, pricks or whatever names you've spewed out. Well except for Jeff386 but he was responding to your negative post. We all have opinions here and have a right to share them. Just like you don't want anyone to respond to this thread who is going to give you a different opinion about your mpg issue, don't respond to them if you don't like it. But man you seem to have a lot of hostility built up in you over this mpg issue which is cool. But lighten up a little. Like I asked you in my earlier post, what are you going to do if GM can't do anything about your lousy gas mileage? Keep or sell your ride? I say keep your ride, get a tune if they decide not to do anything and go from there. Good luck :cheers


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Everybody, let's try to get back on track here. All the name calling is starting to get out of hand. Enjracing, I really haven't seen anybody disrespect you to the point of calling them dicks, pricks or whatever names you've spewed out. Well except for Jeff386 but he was responding to your negative post. We all have opinions here and have a right to share them. Just like you don't want anyone to respond to this thread who is going to give you a different opinion about your mpg issue, don't respond to them if you don't like it. But man you seem to have a lot of hostility built up in you over this mpg issue which is cool. But lighten up a little. Like I asked you in my earlier post, what are you going to do if GM can't do anything about your lousy gas mileage? Keep or sell your ride? I say keep your ride, get a tune if they decide not to do anything and go from there. Good luck :cheers


:agree 

To post on a public internet forum, and expect only people that agree with you, or sympathize with you to respond in print is unreasonable.


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

Get a Dodge Charger w/ DOD

Problem solved...until the door panels start falling off and the tranny croaks hahahaa


----------



## Russ Schaeffer (Jun 3, 2006)

enjracing,

I was a little smart ass but my point is that the dealer will not be able to help with your problem, unless something is seriously wrong. And I have heard of dealers (of other brands) reprogramming the computers for mileage complaints and having reduced HP after the programming. My experience has been that the dealers just aren't equipped to correct certain issues until the manufacturer writes a service bulletin and then the correction might not be too pleasing. 
The Dakota R/T got a re-flash because of mileage complaints and that year is know as the "death flash" because Dodge significantly reduced power. 
Your mileage didn't seem too far out of wack for your crusing speed (IMO).

Good luck,
Russ


----------



## NurkVinny (Feb 19, 2006)

There are too many possibilities to simply say, "they can't help if there isn't a code being thrown." I think too many people read a forum or 2 for a couple weeks, and then consider themselves ASE certified.

Low tire pressure, poor alignment, busted strut, tight engine accessories, intake/exhaust restrictions, clutch pressures, weather, poor fuel, overall tune, hanging caliper,

ETC.

You have a legit gripe, but damn man, calm down.


----------



## Blueguy (May 22, 2006)

enjracing said:


> my gripe is not what the mileage is, but how much less it is than what pontiac claims. i actually got 21 today. do you know what it took to get that? it took short shifting, skipping gears, steady throttle, and going *70mph*.
> 
> but serioulsy, i'm not angered at the mileage as much as i'm pissed at the false claims.


First off, it isn't Pontiac's claim of anything. It's the EPA rating. Blame the EPA because they won't change the test to be more realistic. They run the car on a dyno up to 55 MPH with the AC off. You're not going to get the rated mileage going faster then 55.

edit: And think how pissed Prius owners are that they're not getting anywhere close to the rated 60MPG.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

I never trust the EPA rating. I've read that they are probably going to revamp how they get their ratings sometime in the future. The ratings still won't be accurate, but hopefully closer than they are now. 

Many say that the thing that EPA ratings are good for is not taking the ratings at value, but using them for comparison purposes. But even then I feel that that may only work, at best, if you are comparing cars with similar engines in the same class. Otherwise, EPA ratings blow. I drove this Accord that was EPA rated 22/29 and in mixed driving, I got 16-17mpg 

As has been pointed out, even when the car is working perfectly, there are so many different variables to gas mileage. 

I can only offer 2 suggestions that haven't been made so far, and these probably aren't all that great, at least for the immediate term. One: if you are not already, keep a notepad and pen in your car, and keep a log of your gas. Write down the mileage of the car, how many gallons you put in on when you fill it up, the date, your hand calculated mileage, and the computer calculated mileage. Keep track of it over time, compare summer and winter mileage, etc.

Two: Have someone else drive your car for a while and see what they get. This may not be possible for you to do, but if you are married or have a significant other you can swap cars with for a week (and you trust them to drive it), you may be able to do this. You should at least see a small difference based on driver, and maybe, depending on who gets the better mileage, see what is being done differently. Then based on that factor, try exaggerating that factor and see how it goes.

Last: I seem to remember you talking about wanting to modify this car, or having a racing shop or something. Have you done anything with the car yet? If so, what have you done? Tune? Different tires?


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

NurkVinny said:


> There are too many possibilities to simply say, "they can't help if there isn't a code being thrown." I think too many people read a forum or 2 for a couple weeks, and then consider themselves ASE certified.
> 
> Low tire pressure, poor alignment, busted strut, tight engine accessories, intake/exhaust restrictions, clutch pressures, weather, poor fuel, overall tune, hanging caliper,
> 
> ...


Yup, that must be it- toss all my schooling and experience out the window and read the forums to become an ASE tech- why didn't I think of that sooner . There is nothing a dealer can do besides the basics you menitoned to help improve economy. I said that early on and as it turns out- so did the dealer. The dealer cannot retune the fuel trims on the ECU, replace the motor with a "looser" one, etc. If there is no code, there is no problem in the techs eyes- and that was proven once they told him there was nothing they can do about it. Maybe if enough people bitch to Pontiac about it, *maybe* something will get done on their end but 1) I highly doubt it since it IS A 400 HP CAR and 2) if they do- read the post above about the Dodge "death flash"- people bitched about mileage and got better mileage in return- then bitched about the poor performance- can't have it all .

Hopefully in this case, there is something they find to help, but it really doesn't sound too far out of spec from my experience.
Joe


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

guys......seriously.........i'm as calm a can be about this. it's the other haters that aren't. i just want to get it figured out. and for the record, using the top brand of gas like BP and Shell, had ZERO effect on my mileage. i will just continue to use the highest grade of whatever is the best price. the Cashions down the stree is 10-15 cents cheaper than the other brands and the car seems to have the same but-dyno power and gets the exact same MPg. peace!


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

clueless.............not a race shop, i was a pro race car driver over-seas for 11 years. close though! i actually do all my calculating by hand as well as the computer and thew computer is dead nuts. i am pretty impressed by it. if anyone else drives this car, they will get less mileage for sure. why? noone would baby the thing for fule economy like i do. it would drive them nuts!


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

clueless.............to answer your other question, the car is bone stock.


----------



## chrisGTO (Nov 26, 2005)

This will fix your problem buddy http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1984...92QQihZ005QQcategoryZ6255QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

chrisGTO said:


> This will fix your problem buddy http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1984...92QQihZ005QQcategoryZ6255QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


:rofl: Boy some of you just won't give the guy a break will you. That is pretty rude. FUNNY!! But rude. :rofl:


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

That is so wrong gives me the shakes just looking at it.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

chrisGTO said:


> This will fix your problem buddy http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1984...92QQihZ005QQcategoryZ6255QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


oops I crapped my pants :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

i don't care. that was funny!


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

enjracing said:


> for those of you who hate reading about MPG posts, don't read this................. after finally snapping at 20-21 MPG on freeway driving ONLY, i had enough. something must be up with my car. i couldn't do anymore to get it to do better. 70-75 mph with steady throttle useage, short shifting (M6)very little hills where i live, and 93 octane top brand gas. nothing has made any difference. i took it in and they told me that they probabaly wouldnt find anything wrong as no codes have been thrown and that some engines just are not as efficient as others. bull****!!!!!! please. 5 mpg less than what they say is the average highway mpg is rediculous. something is wrong. if they can't find anything, i will be getting pontian rep down there. this is stupid and can't be right.


I would venture to say that based on your posts in other topics it is probably related to your driving style. Sounds like you like to streetrace. That tends to kill your MPG.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:cheers Celebrate what we got not what we don't have. We have the most powerful stock GTO to date! We have a car that is an excellent gofast, eye ball poppin' vehicle. It will ride like a decent luxury car when you want it, it will take curves well and go like a bat out of Chicago! It eats Mustangs and Chargers for lunch and the seats are comfortable. My wife drives a Jeep Liberty Diesel. It gets better gas mileage but can not compare with the GTO. She loves to ride, especially the acceleration. If we measure the GTO in terms of mileage, there are better cars, but if we measure our GTO's interms of the sheer joy of driving, there are few better. Oh by the way, there ain't no free lunch, we pay for the fun we get. My friend, measure your driving experience by the exhileration not on the MPG. Look to the right of the steering column, there is a black round circle cut into four even pieces. Start your car. When it goes through the test cycle, press the quarter piece labeled "mode." Keep pressing until a "zero" comes up in the middle of your instrument display. Enjoy until the next time you pull up to the pump. Reserve your whining for the appropriate places, besides more people will listen there to your thoughts than here.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

This may make enjracing think even more that his car has a problem, but this is a new record for me....

On an 84 mile round trip drive yesterday, I averaged 21.5 mpg with my A4! This includes some traffic lights, toll, hills, etc. but mostly undisturbed highway.

I was excited as I usually average 16-18 with mixed driving. However I used cruise control and kept it at 65mph. Another cause is receiving a 5 point ticket recently. So being scared to go past the speed limit is my saving grace in regards to my MPG. If you see Mother Teresa behind the wheel, it's probably me.


----------

